

Police robot shot - otoburb
http://singularityhub.com/2013/03/04/ohio-man-charged-with-shooting-robot/

======
otoburb
" [charged with] vandalism of government property [...]"

Will this be an de-facto charge added to similar situations where government
robots are damaged in the line of duty?

